# Flavoured Wood Pellets



## dinx93 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hey guys,

I am new to this forum. I am from Johannesburg, South Africa.

I am currently building my own smoker and I'm trying to find flavoured wood pellets (not wood chips), particularly apple and hickory.

I have searched everywhere for the elusive Flavoured Wood Pellet and haven't been able to find anything in Johannesburg.

Is anyone able to point me in the right direction? Apart from importing them from the USA.

Thanks in advance :D


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 5, 2017)

Dinx93, welcome to SMF!  Glad you are here and looking for answers.  I'm not familiar with your area, but someone here might be.

Enjoy the build!

Ray


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 5, 2017)

Welcome to SMF!








Al


----------



## submariner (Jun 5, 2017)

Welcome and I can't help with flavored wood pellets in your area.   Maybe someone will chime in and can help!!


----------



## sonofasmoker (Jun 5, 2017)

Hey buddy! Have you tried looking on Amazon?


----------



## daveomak (Jun 5, 2017)

http://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/62.htm


----------



## tallbm (Jun 5, 2017)

Dinx93 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am from Johannesburg, South Africa.
> 
> ...


Hi there and welcome!

I was curious and did a little Googling and it seems South Africa has a concept of Bio Mas pellets for efficient cooking.  You may want to check into that some and see if any of those companies produce 100% wood pellets of a specific wood like Oak rather then blending all waste wood together.  If so you may be in business.

The only other thing I found was the following and may be a better alternative to Ebay or Amazon (if that is possible to South Africa) :

https://www.ubuy.za.com/brand/CookinPellets

Best of luck! :)


----------



## dinx93 (Jun 5, 2017)

Thank you all for the warm welcomes!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






TallBM said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> I was curious and did a little Googling and it seems South Africa has a concept of Bio Mas pellets for efficient cooking.  You may want to check into that some and see if any of those companies produce 100% wood pellets of a specific wood like Oak rather then blending all waste wood together.  If so you may be in business.
> 
> ...


I have taken a look at many of the Bio Mas pellet manufacturers but they don't do flavuored woods.

Meat smoking is still in its infancy here and even the people that do it for a living don't seem to know where to find them.

The problem with Amazon is that for a 40lb bag of pellets at $36.14 i will have to pay more than $160.00 to deliver them here.

But thank you all for your help, I hope I will be successful in this search for the 'South African Wood pellet'.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 5, 2017)

Dinx93 said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcomes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's unfortunate.

When you say "they don't do flavuored woods", does this mean they take every bit of scrap wood dust that is good for cooking and make their pellets?

or do they just not use Hickory, Oak, Maple, etc. to make pellets?


----------



## dinx93 (Jun 5, 2017)

TallBM said:


> That's unfortunate.
> 
> When you say "they don't do flavuored woods", does this mean they take every bit of scrap wood dust that is good for cooking and make their pellets?
> 
> or do they just not use Hickory, Oak, Maple, etc. to make pellets?


As far as I know, they take every bit of scrap wood available to make them, and none of the companies that I have contacted have been able to help me in sourcing what I am looking for.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 5, 2017)

Dinx93 said:


> As far as I know, they take every bit of scrap wood available to make them, and none of the companies that I have contacted have been able to help me in sourcing what I am looking for.


Well that's no good.  If it was all untreated hardwood and fruit wood you could give it a shot and see what it does.

Also corn cob pellets for Horse bedding have been used by members here for corn cob pellets.  The trick is to make sure that the pellets arent treated and are all natural, not including any weird or dangerous stuff added.

The corn cobb horse bedding pellets are an alternative that may pan out but be sure to check it out thoroughly if you go that route.  Best of luck :)


----------

